# AFX or T-Jet Chassis - Worn Axle Hole Repair?



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

In cases where I just want to snug the axle holes up a bit to take out some slop, I have peened the holes and that seems to work if I am only trying to take out .001 or .002 or so of slop.

But I have some old magna traction type cars and their rear axle holes are way oversize now, maybe as big as .070" or something like vs the .062 axle diameter, so that and peening the holes won't get them anywhere close to desired .064 or .065 size. Rear axles are so sloppy that it has to be hurting the performance of the car.

What other methods have been used to try and tighten up the axle holes?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

replace the chassis or use brass bushings. some folks have had success with polished brass tubing as a bushing.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Bushings or tubing would work fine but not allowed by club rules that require "stock" chassis. 

I was thinking maybe melt the plastic and then redrill/ream the holes to size or maybe use glue and then redrill the holes. Has anybody tried doing something like that and how well does it work?


----------

